# Review of the one bedroom Worldmark Surfside in Ocean Park Washington



## Clifbell (Mar 5, 2022)

If you stay here ask for a 3rd floor room because they have a better ocean view.  It is so worth it to sit on your deck in the afternoon and watch a sunset. Or have early morning coffee and stare at the ocean.  Located about 3 hours from Seattle or 2.5 hours from Portland Oregon in the beach town of Ocean Park Washington. There is an indoor pool, a fitness center, a hot tub, and much more to enjoy.   

What I loved most was the walks along the beach.  The beach is wide and not very busy.  I stayed in the off season, so it is probably more crowded in the peak season.  But the town is small and so I think it is really quiet most of the year. The view of the ocean and sunsets from the room was amazing.  This was a very relaxing stay.  The staff was great and the kitchen had everything that was needed.

Review of the one bedroom Worldmark Surfside in Ocean Park Washington 

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2022)

I like the Surfside for salmon fishing out of Ilwaco or Chinook. There is enough room for my suv and boat because of the adjacent golf course or side street. The place is usually full when we are at the Surfside. Many clammers like the location for razor clam openings. The resort is also close to oyster beds. 

Nice review btw.

Bill


----------

